# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  .:: مشکل تولد و ثبت نام ::.

## D.A.A

بنام  خدا 

با سلام آقا یه سوال دارم . اگه تولد کسی پریروز بوده و 18 ساله شده الان می تونه کنکور ثبت نام کنه یانه ؟؟

----------


## afshar

سلام . مشکلی نیست

----------


## D.A.A

اخه اقای افشار دوست های منو فرستادن از طرف مدرسه پلیس +10 معافیت تحصیلی گرفتن . الان تو  فرم ثبت نام من کدوم کد رو باید وارد کنم ؟؟؟

----------


## roshana

> بنام  خدا 
> 
> با سلام آقا یه سوال دارم . اگه تولد کسی پریروز بوده و 18 ساله شده الان می تونه کنکور ثبت نام کنه یانه ؟؟


مسئله ای نیست 
من خودم جهشی بودم 
پارسال موقع ثبت نام 17 سالم بود  :Yahoo (1): 
در اصل من 11 ماه بعد ثبت نام 18 سالم شد

----------

